# Big Knob State Forest Campground



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

Its funny I grew up right in that area, been to the campground lots of times. I want to bring my 27 foot trailer has anyone had any problems. The DNR web site shows some sites will allow up to 40 footers. Going to give it a shot this weekend anyway.


----------

